# Am I being paranoid or has anyone else had this??



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Please can anyone advise me,   I recently had my 1st go at IVF and when I started the medication I noticed a loss of feeling and numbness in my left hand mainly the three fingers index ring and little finger aswell as my wrist, I thought nothing of it and carried on, but I had my last pesserie on the 17/4/05 and am still having the same trouble maybe more often and wondered if it could be anything to do with the treatment or am I going mad!!! Thankyou for your help

I know this is an odd question as I haven't seen anyone ask anything like this before and am quite worried about it, I am going to see Dr. hopefully tomorrow if he will fit me in lol,   Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, I don't know if this is relevant but I had a -ve IVF cycle about 6 weeks ago.  During the 2ww I started having the odd strange numb/tingling feeling (especially in my hands) especially when I was in the shower.  These have continued up until now from time to time.  They are similar to feelings I had when I had post-viral fatigue syndrome about 15 years ago, and I wondered if it was a sign that my body was feeling a bit strained after the IVF drugs.  Interested to hear what your doctor says (maybe I should be asking mine too!!!).


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh Ellie thankyou so much for replying, this may sound odd but its good to know I am not on mine own I sighed relief, weird?? I will let you know how I get on at the doctors good luck and hope you are feeling well.


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I went to see doctor today and he told me he thinks it is nothing to do with the treatment but something to do with a nerve or muscle in the elbow by the funny bone and in been in a way flattened and is trying to get back to normal causing the numbness and loss of feeling, how this happens I have no idea.  he said it will go away but could take up to six months, I explained its not painful but more of an annoyance as I am left handed and find it hard to write things down, but he said everything will be fine.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad to hear your doctor thinks everything is OK!


----------

